
Show HN: Human-readable index of Brazilian Government expenses - theiostream
http://gastospublicos.com.br
======
eduardo-costa
Hey! BR HUE here too! I've made one similar but with election expenses!
[http://tomaladaca.org/](http://tomaladaca.org/)

Great Work man!

------
diegogcouto
I hope you're proud of your project, that's really great one. ;-)

------
fiatjaf
Nice visualizations.

------
hudell
Nice :)

